# 2001 BMW 740iL Sunroof Motor/Switch??? Stuck



## umoms (Oct 13, 2007)

i replaced the sun roof motor and now the roof will only go up and down and not slide out. i tried the switch button reset procedure by holding the button for a few seconds and that did not work. i think maybe the sunroof might be out of track?

would it be a bad motor? i got this used at a junk yard.

other ideas?

When I bought the car I knew the sunroof motor was missing.


Also the sunroof will not close at all now. It will open up for 2 seconds then try to close then stay up.


----------

